# duty free on eurotunnel



## beemer328 (Jun 1, 2012)

I am taking a truck over to Spain via eurotunnel freight, does anyone know if I can still buy duty free before traveling please?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

That is up to you, Eurotunnel doesn't care, the only ones that are bothered are the customs officers.

tony


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

There hasn't been any such thing as "duty free" for years and years and years now.

Just "French" prices in the shops on the French side of the tunnel.

"Dixons" (or whatever they are called now) on the UK side claim to sell at "Duty Free" prices but they are talking "b0||0ck$.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

There is a duty free shop at the passenger terminal. It's pretty sad and expensive though. Don't know about the freight terminal. 

Dick


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Glandwr said:


> There is a duty free shop at the passenger terminal. It's pretty sad and expensive though. Don't know about the freight terminal.
> 
> Dick


It isn't duty free - it's just a shop. :wink:


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

beemer328 said:


> I am taking a truck over to Spain via eurotunnel freight, does anyone know if I can still buy duty free before traveling please?


No Duty free in the EU anymore. However Supermarket booze prices are far cheaper in much of the EU


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If going to Spain, is it not possible to get 'duty free' in Andorra 

tony


----------



## beemer328 (Jun 1, 2012)

Just thinking about where to buy smokes for the journey, I am imaganing they are cheaper in Spain but didnt know if it is worth buying any before getting on the train as i seem to remember they are not much cheaper in France


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Go to Spain via Belgium British smokes are much cheaper over the border in Adinkerke  

tony

Or call into Luxemburg for cheap diesel and smokes.


----------



## beemer328 (Jun 1, 2012)

Cheers Tony, unfortunatley I will be pushed for time so wont be able to make any detours


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Stanner said:


> "Dixons" (or whatever they are called now) on the UK side claim to sell at "Duty Free" prices but they are talking "b0||0ck$.


To bring you up to date, there hasn't been a branch of Dixons at Eurotunnel for some years.
Gerry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

**** are about 50p to a quid cheeper in France but almost half the UK price in Spain. Loads of places around the borders but be warned. The French Customs are a law unto themselves and dont abide by EU law where you are supposed to be able to purchase what you like in Europe. The French I think limit **** to either a 1000 per person or 1000 per car (Cant remember which).

I often run the guantlet though and buy a few more.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> There is a duty free shop at the passenger terminal. It's pretty sad and expensive though. Don't know about the freight terminal.
> 
> Dick


Outbound on freight you can park at the control office on the right after check-in, and walk across to the passenger terminal. Not worth the effort! Buy your cigs before you get on the autoroute though, motorway prices are like home from home. If this is your first freight trip MAKE SURE you get out of the carriage (club car) through the same end of the carriage you entered by to make sure you get on the correct bus. Try and see what trucks are in front of you so you know when to get off the bus.

Malcolm


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

When ever I used the train, I never had time to stop and look in "shops", off the m/way through the passport control, down the ramp, on the train, go to the "buffet!!!!" the foods cr**, get back in the truck you're gone ,(round to hypermkt.). You cannot stay in the truck like you can in a car.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

GerryD said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > "Dixons" (or whatever they are called now) on the UK side claim to sell at "Duty Free" prices but they are talking "b0||0ck$.
> ...


You are no doubt correct - can't say I bothered looking last time I used the tunnel.
I do recall there was a branch there when I used the tunnel regularly that used to say "Duty Free Prices", but were at one time found to be charging more for some items than High Street branches.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> **** are about 50p to a quid cheeper in France but almost half the UK price in Spain. Loads of places around the borders but be warned. The French Customs are a law unto themselves and dont abide by EU law where you are supposed to be able to purchase what you like in Europe. The French I think limit **** to either a 1000 per person or 1000 per car (Cant remember which).
> 
> I often run the guantlet though and buy a few more.


Barry

Cheap **** do you no favours

You need to keep trying and YOU WILL MAKE IT I Guarentee

Believe me, this I really know

there is always a moment in time my Toyboy so just look for that moment and remember it will come if you look for it

And you will wonder why it was so easy

Hope to meet up when you return, this time with both of you

I think Michelle will let you be my Toyboy :lol: :lol: :lol:

But remember, two stone lighter, I only look 50++ now :lol:

Sandra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh God :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink: :wink: :wink: Peuk coming on :roll: 

tony


----------



## Joycee (Dec 15, 2010)

you can buy duty free on the chanel island ferries


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gemmy 
only because you have not met me

guarenteed you would love me or maybe not no problem either way

I am totally loveable and given my age 

I have long since given up trying to assess people

instead I just delight in meeting and listening to their life experience

And I have also had at a varied life experience

And actually It has made me quite young in my outlook

from the time I went to university in my 40 is, And so enjoyed the young people around me and there view on life

Things recently have not been so good with Alberts diagnoses of skin Cancer and I am disappointed in my frightened reaction but I'll get there, or At least I hope I will

WE need to enjoy those around us, those who share our views and those 
who don't and Challange us to reasses

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Actually

Forget my last post

It was off topic

I just got carried away and didn't really follow the thread

Aldra


----------



## beemer328 (Jun 1, 2012)

Many thanks for all the info everyone, due to the size of the outfit I will be driving stopping in towns/supermarkets will be dificult so I guess I will wait until I get to Barcelona.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Beemer

On most of the major roads into Spain there are outlets setup selling all sorts of cheap stuff including ****. Usually plenty of places to park even for a big truck.

Aldra. Looking forward to seeing the new you!


----------

